# Panorama: Euro 2012 Stadiums Of Hate



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Poland and Ukraine thee most racist places ever!! 

Its on bbc1 just now just sickens me this, glad Scotland arent there and fear for England and its fans.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Disgrace. How can they host a European football tournament with that kind of stuff openly going on in public.....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i was quite shocked, and i dont say that very often!!

absolute disgrace that they say they have no hard evidence of racism!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I have few black friends who live in same city in Poland as me and they never have any problems on streets ... same thing is with visitors You really need to see how many British people go on holiday to Poland and they are happy with their visit.

I'm sure it will be fine just see how many international games we played in past few years with no racial problems at all, we also have few black players in national team who do not play anymore, so I don't know where they get all this stuff on BBC...


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I watched the prog. Not really shocked as I ave seen documentaries in the past on football violence over there!
Also the police do sod all over there and many of them may actually belong to the mobs. 
The fault lies with UEFA for giving them the reward of such an important tournament.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alzak said:


> I have few black friends who live in same city in Poland as me and they never have any problems on streets ... same thing is with visitors You really need to see how many British people go on holiday to Poland and they are happy with their visit.
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine just see how many international games we played in past few years with no racial problems at all, we also have few black players in national team who do not play anymore, so I don't know where they get all this stuff on BBC...


You are suggesting the BBC have given us an unbalanced view with the footage shown on Panorama. With footage from a number of games, racist graffiti in public areas, it looked conclusive to me. There has been much attention focussing on our black players and their families, after watching this I would imagine Roy Hodgson is going to find things very uncomfortable.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

You go to Poland and Ukraine to film a documentary about racism, then that is what your going to get. They could have easily filled that 30mins with from other countries.

Would be interesting to hear from man city fans that went to Poznan to see if they witnessed any of this


----------



## mkaras1980 (Nov 3, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I have few black friends who live in same city in Poland as me and they never have any problems on streets ... same thing is with visitors You really need to see how many British people go on holiday to Poland and they are happy with their visit.
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine just see how many international games we played in past few years with no racial problems at all, we also have few black players in national team who do not play anymore, so I don't know where they get all this stuff on BBC...


You are absolutely correct there mate! BUT - others are also right...

I'm Polish and I wouldn't take my child to see a match in my home town. I get the impression that most of the 'gym fans' are going over there just to fight, not to see the actual game. Sad but true. It was so different when I was a kid and it was all about football...

Racism is a problem everywhere, all over the world. People will pick on you for your skin colour, religion, background, nationality, etc. All we can do is not to sit back and watch but react!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

S63 said:


> You are suggesting the BBC have given us an unbalanced view with the footage shown on Panorama. With footage from a number of games, racist graffiti in public areas, it looked conclusive to me. There has been much attention focussing on our black players and their families, after watching this I would imagine Roy Hodgson is going to find things very uncomfortable.


Do You think I can not make 30 min footage about racism in England ?? I came from different country so I see all this everyday ...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Do You think I can not make 30 min footage about racism in England ?? I came from different country so I see all this everyday ...


Yes of course you could make a 30 minute film about racism in the UK but you would not find the level of racism depicted on Panorama either in our football stadiums or in the graffiti displayed in the streets.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

How they just set upon those Asian kids was a bit unreal and the stewards just watched.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

S63 said:


> Yes of course you could make a 30 minute film about racism in the UK but you would not find the level of racism depicted on Panorama either in our football stadiums or in the graffiti displayed in the streets.


You will be surprised (not in positive way) of level of racism in UK...

David star is part of logo of few football clubs for many years same thing is with Celtic cross for number of years is part of scarf of many football clubs in Poland...

I'm not saying Poland do not have problem but is not like has been showed on TV is just bad what BBC done



nicks16v said:


> How they just set upon those Asian kids was a bit unreal and the stewards just watched.


Stewards at least should loose their job for that


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I am sure that there is a lot of racism going on but personally i don't take anything that Panorama say as the truth after a report a few years back that was so one sided and hiding of many facts (which went against the headline story).


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Alzak said:


> I'm not saying Poland do not have problem but is not like has been showed on TV is just bad what BBC done.


No it isnt, its just showing how bad the situation is. If youre saying that situation isnt bad then you must have been in or seen some pretty bad stuff.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alzak said:


> You will be surprised (not in positive way) of level of racism in UK...
> 
> David star is part of logo of few football clubs for many years same thing is with Celtic cross for number of years is part of scarf of many football clubs in Poland...
> 
> ...


Im not surprised at all, having spent over fifty years living in London, working for film crews covering the Brixton riots in the eighties I have seen some of the worst. I have also been to nearly all the London football stadiums and fortunately never witnessed racism as was portrayed tonight. Working in tv also showed me how biased and unbalanced some reports can be, I'm looking forward to the Euros as a footy fan and hope your optimism is correct.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope when it comes to the European championships this behaviour disappears with the world watching.

I'm waiting on John Terry giving the anti-racism lecture.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'm waiting on John Terry giving the anti-racism lecture.


So you have already declared him guilty without trial?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I just tried to watch the program on iplayer but its not on yet. 

Tyipical media jumping on a story - It will be English hooligans next. These kinds of things happen all over the world week in week out. Doesnt bother anyone then as its not put on the news etc 

Didnt see programs like this for World Cup in 1990 feck me some Italian clubs wouldnt even let black players play for them at that time.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

How many of the 'fans' would actually get in a ground?
As majority of games will feature neither poland or ukraine, their fans aren't likely to get into the stadium, and uefa being uefa, will probably price out the brain dead idiots with extortionate ticket prices.
Not that that will stop the ukranian casuals waiting to ambush other fans like they did to scotland couple years back.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I caught the first 10 minutes of this last night.

Those of your that are saying that this happens in the UK have not watched it. 

A man (of Arabian origin by the looks of it), already beaten up and dripping blood, stumbles past a White guy who just kicks him with 'that' look of hate on his face.

Whole sections of the crowd making nazi salutes and fascist gestures.

It does not happen here.

Monkey calls are rife through out Europe though. it amazes me that English clubs were banned from Europe for 6 years for crowd violence, this is no different IMO.

What is especially damning for UEFA is that Michelle Platini was in the Juventus side that played the game against Liverpool in Heysal.

These people aren't 'fans' but they are fanatics.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

blatant racism!!!.i watched the program and was upset i know that in certain countrys racist behaviour goes on,but to allow a tournament to be hosted in a country with racism so rife is a joke.lets just wait and see what happens.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Sorry but the fault lies firmly with UEFA for giving them the tournament.

It is UEFA's flag ship tournament and they are allowing it to go ahead where racsim and violence is common place at football matches, this will not change when the games start next week, OK it might not be at every game, but there is a chance that it will be, the signs and graffiti on the streets in these countries are a disgrace, the governments have done nothing to clean the cities up etc so the tournament should of been moved many months ago there are many countries with the stadiums and infrastructure to handle it being moved quite late on, I believe a move was being talked about recently wasnt there?

I am a white person, and I would feel threatened going somewhere like that, so I cant imagine how Asian, Black people etc must feel.

UEFA should be ashamed of themselves!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Its more of bloodbath waiting to happen with a bit of football thrown in to give it a front!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)




----------

